# Lime spreader invention of mine...



## JohnBenoit09

Ok so I have heard many of people complain about not having a way to spread their ag lime into their foodplots. Now there is a implement that is made to do this but I have heard that they do not work well. Working with my design I have figured a way in order to make a lime spreader which will stop the lime from clogging making it easier to spread. Question is, for those that have used this "style" what did you not like about it. This is NOT the design I will be using, just want to see what is the "issue" with this design. I plan to start on a proto- type of mine soon. Thanks


----------



## spaceman

*spreader*

You majoring in Mechanical Engineering now??


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Not to sure what I plan to do just yet. I've got 4 georgia tech engineers in the family so my idea is sure to work with much help!


----------



## Canuck5

*I think the main issues are ....*

the dryness of the lime itself.  If you can pick up a handful and it flows thru your fingers, and you don't have to travel over many ruff roads, then there probably won't be much of a problem spreading it with a "lime spreader".  Even when it's dry, for Ag lime, it can have a tendency to pack like dry cement, in the spreader, if it's bounced around alot.

If you pick it up and it feels one step dryer than cake batter, it'll just want to pack in the spreader and you'll have to force it out.  

I think the big issue is centered around the moisture content of available lime.  Pelletized, bagged lime is usually not a problem.


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Thank you for the response. My grandfather was big in the farm equipment buisness and is the inventor of the peanut inverter. Its an implement that every peanut farmer uses to turn the peanuts over from the soil. Due to KMC stealing his patent he ended up stopping due to competion and high demand with millions of dollars to work with that became to big. From his help we are designing a piece of equipment that will spread lime great for the average foodploter to use. From studying the above piece we have noticed it is just a smaller version from the big spreaders they use in ag fields. Our idea will involve a totally different concept. Hopefully one day you will see my piece! Thanks again.


----------



## redlevel

JohnBenoit09 said:


> Thank you for the response. My grandfather was big in the farm equipment buisness and is the inventor of the peanut inverter.



Paulk, maybe?

I have dug goobers with them.


----------



## Milkman

I hope you succeed in what you are working on, I have a question.

Will your new spreader be road worthy (DOT) and able to haul substantial amounts of powdered lime from the supplier to the plot location?

If not, what would be the method of getting the bulk product into the spreader?


----------



## win280

Will it have a walking floor?


----------



## Knotwild

First I want to say that you have a great idea. I used to have a fertilizer company, so I have spread a few thousand tons through truck and pull spreaders. I will throw some things out there that I would look for.

Affordability and durability. If it lowered the cost, I would use heavy plywood for the sides. This could easily be replaced, should not cost what steel or stainless costs, and should be durable. Stainless would be useful on the spinners and splash guard. 

It would be great to have it useful for fertilizer also, which would require the ability to swap some gears  on the belt/chain feed. Lower speed for fertilizer, higher for lime. 

Ground driven is probably cheaper to build. The ones I have seen run off the trailer tires and the best I have seen for wet conditions were constructed of steel with blades that got some traction on the rubber tires instead of a rubber tire for the drive running on the trailer tire. The rubber tires on the drive and trailers systems slip badly if wet. 

The bed should have a steep angle for lime. This seems to reduce packing and feed wetter lime to the chain. 

Chain belts move the lime to the back better than smooth rubber belts. However, rubber belts give the best rate accuracy with fertilizer. 

One key factor that helped me and that many don't think of is that the applicator bed on my trucks was not bolted tightly to the truck frame. The bolts were left loose with springs for some tension. This allowed the applicator bed to bounce against the frame and shake the lime down. Oak strips between the frame and applicator bed cushioned the bouncing. The pull applicators I have used are contructed without this feature and it is often hard work to shake the lime down, or a downright pain to stop and shovel it down.

Floation. Put big enough tires to allow working through wetter areas. Roughly speaking, 1 cubic yard of lime weighs a ton, depending on water content. 

It should have an easy way to disengage the drive wheel and stop spreading. I have used both hydraulic and manual. But many small tractors do not have remote hydraulics.


----------



## dpoole

JohnBenoit09 said:


> Thank you for the response. My grandfather was big in the farm equipment buisness and is the inventor of the peanut inverter. Its an implement that every peanut farmer uses to turn the peanuts over from the soil. Due to KMC stealing his patent he ended up stopping due to competion and high demand with millions of dollars to work with that became to big. From his help we are designing a piece of equipment that will spread lime great for the average foodploter to use. From studying the above piece we have noticed it is just a smaller version from the big spreaders they use in ag fields. Our idea will involve a totally different concept. Hopefully one day you will see my piece! Thanks again.



your grandfather from parrott ?


----------



## JohnBenoit09

My grandfather is Ron Paulk who had paulk manufactoring.http://news.google.com/patents/about?id=BB8uAAAAEBAJ


----------

